# فرصة للتاجرات منتجات تيفاني ..



## حياتي رواية أمل (21 نوفمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..

لمحبي تيفاني ولمن يعشق تجارتها نقدم لكم سلسال تيفاني (الجناح ، المرجيحة ، تويتر ، عصافير الحب) من المصنع مباشرة وباقل سعر 65 ريال فقط للحبة شامل الشحن والعمولة والتوصيل وبمدة لا تزيد عن 18 يوم لوصولها بعد الطلب ..
اقل كمية للطلب الواحد لكل نوع 24 حبة ..
آخر موعد لاغلاق الطلب يوم الاحد القادم ..
بعد تاكيد الطلب يدفع نصف المبلغ..

للطلب والاستفسار 
جوال :: 0558483699 واتس اب فقط..


----------



## حياتي رواية أمل (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: فرصة للتاجرات منتجات تيفاني ..*

غدا اخر موعد لاستقبال الطلبات سارعوووا..


----------

